# Zach Arrested - DUI



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Too bad after the feel good of him and Q signing autographs. Lets hope the Blazers can cover this one up.


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

Great.....exactly what we needed....

*sigh*


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

No link yet, but it is on KGW.com's breaking news with more to follow. 

What a mess.... exactly what this organization does NOT need.

Just checked the AP wire, no story is out there yet.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>baler</b>!
> Too bad after the feel good of him and Q signing autographs. Lets hope the Blazers can cover this one up.


Why do you want them to cover this up? It won't happen, but I can't imagine why you would want that.


LINK


----------



## Quigly (Jan 2, 2003)

This is getting just laughable. So now Zach is out drinking and cruising till 2 in the morning and gets pulled over drunk.

Why don't they just close up shop for this season and try again next year.:sigh:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Gambinut - if I hear anything about how this will affect your post game visit with Zach tomorrow night, I will let you know. What a mess....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

jeesh..

I know this isn't terribly uncommon (which almost makes it more stupid) and other nba players have done this (Marbury for one)..and a former OSU coach got pulled over when he got hired in Seattle as the Seahawks coach..but come on Zach..get a clue!


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Seriously folks.

Black guy in a nice car at 2am in Portland...

You're going to get pulled over, so don't be drunk!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> Seriously folks.
> 
> Black guy in a nice car at 2am in Portland...
> ...


You have got to be kidding... a black guy in a nice car at 2 AM? Maybe I am naive, but to me that would have been an issue 30 years ago, but today? 

By the way, you going to the Wisconsin/Maryland game tonight? I will be there...


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> You have got to be kidding... a black guy in a nice car at 2 AM? Maybe I am naive, but to me that would have been an issue 30 years ago, but today?
> ...


You're kidding right? This is called racial profiling and it happens in almost every city in the United States. Sad but true.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

FWIW, 910 the fan is reporting that this arrest was for DUII for marijuana and not drinking and driving. 

Not that that's any better in any way, but...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> 
> 
> You're kidding right? This is called racial profiling and it happens in almost every city in the United States. Sad but true.


I guess I am naive. Racial profiling does happen but I would have to think there are PLENTY of wealthy black men driving expensive cars late at night. I can't imagine them getting stopped just for that, so I must be very naive.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> FWIW, 910 the fan is reporting that this arrest was for DUII for marijuana and not drinking and driving.
> 
> Not that that's any better in any way, but...


God. That's almost worse when you consider the team's other indiscretions. At least driving drunk would have been a slight change of pace from a substance standpoint.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> God. That's almost worse when you consider the team's other indiscretions. At least driving drunk would have been a slight change of pace from a substance standpoint.


And, no matter how you feel about it drinking isn't illegal and smoking pot is. That makes in worse IMO.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Arrrgggghhh... I didn't get a ticket!

Guess I'll have to watch it on TV.

As for the profiling, as a young white guy with a crappy car, I am far from an expert on racial profiling, but from all that I hear/read/see it is still a problem, especially in a rural or suburban area...

Cheers


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> And, no matter how you feel about it drinking isn't illegal and smoking pot is. That makes in worse IMO.


Of course. But from a driving under the influence standpoint...


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Remember that Sports Illustrated cover with the Clippers fans with paper bags on their heads? Can we get those as official Blazer merchandise now?

Or maybe T-shirts that say "I'm a Blazers fan, but I wouldn't be if I had any choice"?

(Not that I'm saying that this is a HUGE deal [it's not as bad as Darrell "everybody loves him" Armstrong's assault trial] but it's just ONE DAMN THING AFTER ANOTHER.)


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

another wildebeast gets taken down by the lions.


----------



## #colonel (Sep 9, 2003)

I don't understand why more professional athletes don't hire drivers... ESPN was following Edgerrin James around in Miami one offseason, and he had some older guy on call 24-7 to take him and his friends wherever they need to go... Just makes so much sense... And how much would it cost these multi-millionaires?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Is Zach 21 yet?


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I believe Zach is 22.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>#colonel</b>!
> I don't understand why more professional athletes don't hire drivers... ESPN was following Edgerrin James around in Miami one offseason, and he had some older guy on call 24-7 to take him and his friends wherever they need to go... Just makes so much sense... And how much would it cost these multi-millionaires?


That's a good idea that I've always wondered myself.

Or if you have as much money as a pro basketball player, and you aren't able to drive...why not just get a friggin' _taxi_? You're out -- what? -- twenty bucks?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazers' Randolph arrested for driving under the influence of intoxicants










Some initial thoughts:

1. Ouch.

2. IIRC, he got an MIP a little over a year ago, right? Right before he turned 21? Not a good pattern developing here...

3. He'd spent most of the night at a charity event. That somehow makes it even more sad and conflicted.

4. He's only facing a misdemeanor, so in the grand scheme of things this situation is not that critical. 

5. Driving impaired makes things like cursing out a coach, flipping off a fan, or sleeping through a practice relatively harmless.

6. Wonder what the Blazers are going to do since they've been riding the "Zach Randolph is our future" horse.

Ed O.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> .....Or if you have as much money as a pro basketball player, and you aren't able to drive...why not just get a friggin' _taxi_? You're out -- what? -- twenty bucks?


Heh, Made me think of an old song by Steely Dan - _Glamour Profession_....

_6:05 outside the stadium 
Special delivery 
For Hoops McCann 
Brut and Charisma 
Poured from the shadow where he stood 
Looking good 
He's a crowd pleasing man 
One on one 
He's schoolyard superman 
Crashing the backboard 
He's Jungle Jim again 
When it's all over 
We'll make some calls from my car 
We're a star 

It's a glamour profession 
The L.A. concession 
Local boys will spend a quarter 
Just to shine the silver bowl 
Living hard will take its toll......_

Hmmmm....Why take a taxi.....at 22, it's all about the wheels, bling, and squeeze, man. Right?

Too bad common sense didn't play its part in the scheme of things........


----------



## DucknBlazer (May 7, 2003)

According to someone who claims to work in the Justice Center, and called into 910 the Fan, ZR was arrested at 2am at Prescott and MLK. Why is he driving around high in the part of town at that time of night. 

This sucks.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 5. Driving impaired makes things like cursing out a coach, flipping off a fan, or sleeping through a practice relatively harmless.


No doubt, intoxicated drivers kill and injure innocent people every hour of every day, and of course they often do the same to themselves. I trust that someone is impressing apon him how lucky he is that getting busted is all that happened. He and Q better wake up from their fantasy world, driving wasted isn't OK at all.

STOMP


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> Gambinut - if I hear anything about how this will affect your post game visit with Zach tomorrow night, I will let you know. What a mess....


I thought about that as soon as I saw the title of this thread. Let me know if I'm supposed to meet him in jail!


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought about that as soon as I saw the title of this thread. Let me know if I'm supposed to meet him in jail!



oh my god that's the funniest thing I've ever read on this board.

ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

One question, since i have Zach in a fantasy league, what do you think the Blazeers will do to punish him?

suspend him for the next few games? they cant do much since he is their best player..


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

SONUVA ****....Of all the people it has to be our bright emerging star. Seriously, can we(as fans) catch a break from our team? I mean I stick up for them at every chance I can(except for the Ruben thing,that was off limits imo,and the drunk/weed driving) and they always seem to **** it up. It is really starting to piss me off. Why can't they just play ball and be a good citizen, is it really that difficult. Also,don't think you won't see these guys here anytime soon,because no one in the damn league will be dumb enough to trade for our guys. Too bad of a rap sheet. Now I am still a huge Zach fan,because I believe 2nd chances(more like 18 chances with this team) and forgiveness. I just hope he can keep his butt out of trouble for the rest of the year.But seriously, it has got rediculous. I can't believe that just a decade ago we had one of the best and one of hte nicest group of guys on our Blazer team, yes I understand that Sheed,Damon,etc all donate money and goods and all help feed the homeless,which is more then great,its fantastic. But we never saw Porter or Drexler, or Buck getting pulled over for drunk driving or getting caught with weed in an airport(I don't think this is a big deal at all but it is just more bad pub). I know those guys had that run-in down in SLC,Utah a while back,but nothing really happened because of it. I just don't know when enough is enough. i guess I'll stop being a Blazer's fan when there is not one single player on the team who is being a good citizen.As long is there is at least 1 guy to cheer for I'll be a Blazer's fan.But my tolerance level for them as of now is extremely low.Are we seriously cursed?

no masked cursing, thanks.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Agreed MAS, I'm bummed. This sucks...

STOMP


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I am bummed out too. I thought we were finally on the right track,then BAMM!


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Zach driving under the influence marijuana...:no:



> "Randolph was also cited for failure to drive within a lane, driving without a license and driving uninsured."


:nonono:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I have nothing to say


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Wow..Finally when i feel like we are kind of on a up swing we get SMACKED right back down.


Why cant these guys get it. I dont understand. I mean none of them have licences or insurance..when they make millions of dollars. I guarantee if there license was suspended a judge would let them buy it back. Or have they ever thought about car pooling? Im just so bummed that we have to go over this day after day. 


I think someone put some VooDoo on the blazers.


GO BLAZERS!!!!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

:nonono:

when will it end?

:banghead:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> Or have they ever thought about car pooling?


Damon and Sheed tried that last year.

Beside it might be better for them to spread out. Don't want the cops busting the whole dang team at once.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I can see the AP wire story....

Portland, who started Matt Carroll, Travis Outlaw, Ruben Boumtje-Boumte, Dale Davis and Vladimir Stepania, recorded an NBA record for futility against Indiana in a 148 - 27 drubbing. The rest of the team was serving an 8 game suspension as the "Portland Party Wagon" was pulled over in Lake Oswego, Oregon, going 45 MPH over the speed limit. More than four pounds of marijuana, a keg, 12 fifths of hard alcohol and a disoriented nanny were seized from the stretched Hummer. 

When asked about the latest incident, Coach Maurice Cheeks replied, "Well, at least we're starting a team that the people of Portland actually like."


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> I can see the AP wire story....
> 
> Portland, who started Matt Carroll, Travis Outlaw, Ruben Boumtje-Boumte, Dale Davis and Vladimir Stepania, recorded an NBA record for futility against Indiana in a 148 - 27 drubbing. The rest of the team was serving an 8 game suspension as the "Portland Party Wagon" was pulled over in Lake Oswego, Oregon, going 45 MPH over the speed limit. More than four pounds of marijuana, a keg, 12 fifths of hard alcohol and a disoriented nanny were seized from the stretched Hummer.



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I suspect that if Portland traded for Timmy Duncan, he'd be a pot-smoking, drunk-driving, trading-card offering, fight-starting, paycheck-carer-abouter within a couple seasons.

Well, at least in a few seasons we'll be able to enjoy a Blazer championship...they're sure to be the best prison team in the country.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> You have got to be kidding... a black guy in a nice car at 2 AM? Maybe I am naive, but to me that would have been an issue 30 years ago, but today?
> ...


I've seen this happen many times first hand.

It's a damn shame too.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> That's a good idea that I've always wondered myself.
> ...


I know. Even if you don't have any freakin money on you, there are non-profit organizations that will send out a van anywhere to drive you home for no cost at all, in order to help keep impaired drivers off the road. There are so many possible solutions, it just makes no sense to me why you would drive impaired. :nonono:


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

I am glad to see that Blazer fans are not taking this issue lightly.

I am a big fan of Zach, I have been since I saw him in the High School McDonald's game. I am shocked that this has happened to him with the history that has plagued Portland.

I have been put down on this site for my strong feelings regarding the Blazers. 

This time I just feel like shaking my head in sorrow. Darn it Zach.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

i made a special photo in honor of zach.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> :nonono:
> 
> when will it end?
> ...


When Travis Outlaw is the leader of the team, the team is built around him and the other players all follow his example?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Do we need to change the team colors to hemp green? :rofl:

we almost have a majority rules now on the roster... Damon, Sheed, Zach, Q...


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

:laugh: _Driving under the influence of marijuana._ What did he do wrong, drive too slow? Stop 20 feet before the stop sign? 

He got pulled over because he's a black guy in a nice ride. Zach should know better by now than cruising around in Portland without insurance. 

I forgive Zach. Cruising around high on weed is nothing like driving drunk. Just keep playing hard Zach...and get insurance!


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

This picture of Coach Cheeks says it all:

Poor Mo


----------



## SeattleBlazerfan (Nov 28, 2003)

how in the hell do these morons put their clothes on in the morning? Are they this stupid. To not have a license and no insurance also tells us how stupid professional athletes really are.:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Here is the special *Team Captain * jerseys that Qyntel Woods, Damon Stoudemire, Zach Randolph, Bonzi Wells, and Rasheed Wallace will wear.


----------



## SeattleBlazerfan (Nov 28, 2003)

> Cruising around high on weed is nothing like driving drunk


Are you friggin kidding me


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Goldmember</b>!
> :laugh: _Driving under the influence of marijuana._ What did he do wrong, drive too slow? Stop 20 feet before the stop sign?
> 
> He got pulled over because he's a black guy in a nice ride. Zach should know better by now than cruising around in Portland without insurance.


Umm, he was also cited for " failure to drive within a lane". That's probably what he was pulled over for...


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

That's what the cop said.  A cop can make up just about anything to justify pulling someone over. 

"Cruising around high on weed is nothing like driving drunk." 

"Are you friggin kidding me?"

Nope, there's a big difference.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Goldmember</b>!
> That's what the cop said.  A cop can make up just about anything to justify pulling someone over.
> 
> "Cruising around high on weed is nothing like driving drunk."
> ...


if it turns out that Zach wasn't high, or had any residue of drugs on him (which is entirely possible) and was just insanely tired, then this could be an option.

If the people who were in his car before he got pulled over (who had since gotten out) were the ones smoking pot, and he was being the dd, than yeah, this could be an option.

Otherwise, it just comes off as people blaming someone else for his problems (if infact, he has one).


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

What did he say to the cops it said that he was cooperative


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Here is the special *Team Captain * jerseys that Qyntel Woods, Damon Stoudemire, Zach Randolph, Bonzi Wells, and Rasheed Wallace will wear.


If you're going to pile on our guys when they screw up, at least learn how to use photoshop 'slugga'. 

It looked like you made that with a god damned etch-a-sketch. 

It's poorly done and it's obvious. 

BTW, Wells has never been busted for marijuana.


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

Initially, I had two thoughts.

1. What an idiot. I've asked the same question about hiring a driver. Heck, I do that when I go out with friends and trust me - my tax bracket is substantially different than Zach's.

2. I was going to come here and read everyone's opinion that this was no big deal and the media was blowing it out of proportion.

I must say I'm delighted that it seems that most everyone accepts this as a Zach/Blazers issue and not a media problem.


----------



## bintim70 (Dec 31, 2002)

I would like one of these guys to let me drive him around......I'm an older white guy with a "91 Dodge Dakota..........I'm tired of working hard and times have been tough lately. Where could I apply for a team driver position. 

p.s. if the pay is good, I would consider buying an older plain jane s.u.v. because then I could drive more than one guy........same price, split my fee.

Tim:yes:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> ....Patterson said it was his understanding that Randolph did not need an Oregon driver's license, because he is a resident of Indiana.
> 
> Patterson also said that Randolph has insurance, and that he had produced proof of coverage to authorities.



Whew!


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Goldmember said:


> He got pulled over because he's a black guy in a nice ride.


 Goldmember. before you cry that Portland's Police Force is racist, you might want to take a look at a color photo of the Police Chief. :no: 

gb


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>graybeard</b>!
> Goldmember said:
> Goldmember. before you cry that Portland's Police Force is racist, you might want to take a look at a color photo of the Police Chief. :no:
> gb


Amen to that graybeard...:yes:


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

*I Don't Know If Anyone's Touched On This In Another Thread,*

...but what do you think this does to Zach's chances to make the All Star team? I liked his chances before he pulled this bonehead move.

In the west, where there are plenty of AS caliber forwards, he surely would have to be picked by the coaches. Personally, I think he just pissed away his chance to make the team.

Go Blazers


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>graybeard</b>!
> Goldmember said:
> 
> 
> ...


Was it the police chief that pulled Zach over?

Dude, racial profiling happens all the time. It's a ****ing shame too. I was riding with my friend not too long ago when he was pulled over just because he's a black man who was driving through West Linn late at night. Police officer said he was "swerving." Hardly.

They pulled him over, then made up a reason for it. Then they started looking all over his car, just because they assumed he was carrying drugs. After about a half hour of looking around with flash lights in his back seat, they finally let us go, but not with out first having my friend take a sobriety test (which he passed easily, since he hadn’t done a damn thing).

This isn't the only instance of racial profiling I've experienced, just the most recent. I've dealt with it first hand, and trust me when I say it does happen far too often.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> This isn't the only instance of racial profiling I've experienced, just the most recent. I've dealt with it first hand, and trust me when I say it does happen far too often.


None of us know the truth about why Zach was pulled over, so why keep speculating about racial profiling ?


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> Was it the police chief that pulled Zach over?
> ...



let me tell you about my very own racial profiling situation. I was leaving work for lunch in my Toyota Tacoma (red) and I was over by Garden Home where the Lambs Thriftway is, as I pulled around the corner by 7-11 a cop flashed his lights behind me and pulled me over. His stated reason was I had failed to signal (which is true but I was in a right turn only lane). He spotted an empty beer bottle in my drink holder (which I used for chew spit) and started asking if I'd been drinking. I informed him it was for chew spit and no I had been at my job all day since 6:00 AM and was going to lunch. He then inspected the bottle and informed me i potentially violated the "open container" law. I told him there was no way he could make that stick considering what was in the bottle. He then told me he smelled alcohol and asked me to step out of the vehicle. He then shined a pen-light into my eye and made me move my eyes back and forth following his finger. I started to get angry, all of this was going on in front of the 7-11, right in front. I told him he had no cause to suspect me for drinking that I was stone sober and had been at work all day and was a bit peeved about this embarassment. He then ordered me to spread eagle against the glass of the 7-11 window so he could search me for weapons. I was like WTF? Is this guy insane? So he pats me down. He then orders me to "walk the line" so I do that just fine, he finally lets me go, no ticket, no nothing. he then drives away with my license and registration, so I yell at him as he's leaving "Hey dude, you got my license still" he come back and give it to me, doesn't say a word. This whole episode took about half an hour and it was a friggin joke.


i am white


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Regardless if the police chief is black, racial profiling happens all the time. The entire police force doesn't have to be racist for this kind of profiling to happen, it's human nature.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I said this to another poster, please do not post "my friend saw this" kind of rumors here. thanks


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Zach says he's sorry..*



> A few hours after the Wells trade was announced, Randolph made his first public comments since being accused of driving under the influence of marijuana.
> 
> ``I am up here to apologize to my teammates, to the organization and to the Portland fans,'' Randolph said. ``This is an embarrassment, and it is a distraction to the team. I can't talk about what happened, but I want to apologize to all you guys.''


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2003120322


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sabas4mvp</b>!
> I said this to another poster, please do not post "my friend saw this" kind of rumors here. thanks


It's the truth, but I understand what you are saying. I'm not a blazer basher, I think you know that.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Zach says he's sorry..*



> Originally posted by <b>Epadfield</b>!
> 
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2003120322


We forgive you Zach. Just play har man.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm not in that royal we. DUI's are serious stuff, especially to those of us who've been directly effected by that real life bleep. Gold-I'd appreciate if you don't pretend to talk for the greater us... you don't. I'm happy Zach had a good game and the Blazers won, but the kid messed up big time, and this wasn't the first time to say the least. 

STOMP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sabas4mvp</b>!
> 
> 
> It's the truth, but I understand what you are saying. I'm not a blazer basher, I think you know that.


I know you're not, but if it applies to someone who's just here to make trouble, it applies to someone who's a blazer fan and not here to make trouble. What applies to them, applies to us.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes profiling happens, but that doesn't give anyone a get behind the wheel drunk free card! He admits he was in the wrong. :sigh:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> None of us know the truth about why Zach was pulled over, so why keep speculating about racial profiling ?


I'm not saying that Zach is a victim of racial profiling. I'm just pointing out the fact that it does happen to posters that seem to think that it doesn't happen.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Maybe I wasn't clear in what I meant. I believe racial profiling happens... but.... not in the case of a black man driving an expensive car late at night. If so, the police would be pulling over a LOT of people fitting that description. I don't think a black man driving an expensive car, late at night, is an out of the ordinary experience. This is a common thing folks.


----------

